#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > دانلود: نرم افزارهای دانلود منیجر

## sam21

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

سلام 

نرم افزار دانلود منیجر با آی دی ام کرک شده

**دانلود فایل را تا 1مگابیت در ثانیه انجام میده*




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*3eyyed*,*930*,*abiz*,*adelat*,*afshin2055*,*ahad9828*,*ahmad49*,*ahmad733993*,*alexir*,*ali m.g*,*ali0571*,*alireza47*,*ali_sha*,*amen*,*amer007*,*amirh88*,*amirzz*,*apa*,*arsa-pc*,*aytak*,*bardia.t*,*calami*,*d.rmardin*,*DARBEDARMOHSEN*,*digital20*,*enzomartini*,*eramlain*,*fafarr*,*farhadghader*,*fkh52000*,*forud*,*gelenoja*,*hamiiid62*,*HASSANS*,*hoseyn1258*,*javadelectro*,*kiyanmz*,*lgh1108*,*matin591*,*mehrab*,*mehran139*,*milad-ab*,*mohager01*,*mortezanassi*,*mosa zare*,*nema52*,*openbaz*,*Padashi*,*pahnab90*,*pmmali*,*power led*,*rehza34*,*reza azi*,*rezanume*,*reza_476*,*saed12*,*SAJAD PK*,*sarw62*,*shrooz*,*sooragool*,*teac*,*vafajoo*,*Yek.Doost*,*اصغر57*,*امیر سام*,*بهار من*,*جواد حمیدی*,*راد2000*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*مرساد*,*مهدي1355*,*نمین*,*پارس پیام*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## enzomartini

*با تشکر از شما دوست عززیز ... این نرم افزار نسخه چنده ؟ آیا idm cc رو نصب میکنه رو موزیلا ؟

 با نسخه های موزیلا مشکل نداره ؟ کاملا کرک شدست ؟
*

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_sha*,*bardia.t*,*d.rmardin*,*sam21*,*غزال*,*مرساد*

----------


## sam21

سلام

داخل فایلش این عکس است برای راهنمایی

Help.jpg

----------

*ali_sha*,*bardia.t*,*d.rmardin*,*reza_476*,*مرساد*

----------


## Masoud_Y

*بعضی مواقع IDM با مرورگر ها همسان سازی نشده و اتوماتیک شروع به دانلود نمی کند.در  ادامه مطلب روش اضافه کردن افزونه ی کاربردی دانلود منیجر در دو مرورگر  فایرفاکس و گوگل کروم را به شما آموزش می دهیم تا IDM اتوماتیک شروع به  دانلود کند.
*

*۱ـ ابتدا IDM را باز کرده و به بخش تنظیمات که به صورت دو چرخ دنده می بینید بروید.
*

*۲ـ در همان تب (عمومی) بخش انجام دانلود از مرورگرهای زیر: تیک تمامی مرورگرها را زده و OK کنید.*

*اگر IDM با تنظیمات بالا به صورت اتوماتیک دانلود نمی کند باید افزونه IDM را به صورت زیر در مرورگر خود نصب کنید.*
*
در مرورگر فایرفاکس*
*۱ـ به پوشه ی  نصب دانلود منیجر در C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager بروید.افزونه ی مخصوص فایرفاکس که ب با نام idmmzcc.xpi می باشد را باز کنید. افزونه باید در فایرفاکس باز شود در غیر اینصورت شما با …Open with آن را در فایرفاکس باز کنید.*
*۲ـ بعد از باز شدن افزونه در فایرفاکس چند ثانیه صبر کنید و گزینه Install پنجره نصب افزونه را انتخاب کنید؛بعد از نصب افزونه مرورگر را ببندین و دوباره باز کنید.*

*۳ـ در صورت فعال نشدن افزونه، بعد از باز کردن فایرفاکس از منو اصلی فایرفاکس وارد بخش Add-ons شوید. در صورت داشتن منو بار این گزینه در منو Tools قرار دارد.*

*۴ـ در قسمت Extensions و در لیست IDM CC را پیدا کنید و بر روی گزینه Enable کلیک کنید.*

*۵ـ بعد از فعال کردن افزونه، بر روی Restart now کلیک کنید.*

----------

*d.rmardin*,*fkh52000*,*reza_476*,*sozuki*

----------


## Masoud_Y

*در مرورگر گوگل کروم*


۱*ـ**به پوشه ی  نصب دانلود منیجر در C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager بروید.افزونه ی مخصوص** گوگل کروم که با نام IDMGCExt.crx می باشد را باز کنید. افزونه باید در* *گوگل کروم باز شود در غیر اینصورت شما با …Open with آن را در* *گوگل کروم باز کنید.
*
*۲ـ بعد از باز شدن گوگل کروم و نمایش گزینه نصب افزونه بر روی Continue کلیک کنید.*

*۳ـ بعد از نمایش پنجره نصب افزونه IDM، گزینه Add را انتخاب کنید.*

----------

*d.rmardin*,*fkh52000*,*reza_476*

----------


## مهدي1355

باسلام اینکه مشکل دانلود داره رفع کنید بهش نیازمندم لطفا

----------


## مهدي1355

دانلود نمیشه خیلی نیازمندم

----------

